# About BSNL modem Types...



## amitskale (Jan 26, 2008)

Guys,

I have a query. I wanna go for a new bsnl broadband for my parents. The pc in my hand has usb 1.0 and 10/100 network card. After checking the bsnl website I came across the modem info which says that there are 2 types of modems: Type-I and Type-II.

Can anybody tell me what these types mean? What is the diff between them?

Given the usb 1.0 ports I have can I use the usb modem provided by bsnl or should I opt for ethernet type of modem?

Please clarify guys. I tried to find the info abt modem types on this forum but could not find it.

Regards,
amit.


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 26, 2008)

I think u should go for the ethernet one, it is a lot better than the USB one. I also use the ethernet modem myself.


----------



## amitskale (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,
I have been told by bsnl that they provide only usb type of modems noadays. Is it correct?

Please suggest some good ethernet compatible modem to be used with bsnl bb.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh well.

Type I means you get a router-modem with ONE USB and ONE ETHERNET
Type II means you get a router-modem with ONE ETHERNET and Wi-Fi

There is NO way you are not getting an ethernet port. Its present in any router worth its salt, let alone BSNL.


----------



## amitskale (Jan 27, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Oh well.
> 
> Type I means you get a router-modem with ONE USB and ONE ETHERNET
> Type II means you get a router-modem with ONE ETHERNET and Wi-Fi
> ...



Thanks a lot for the help QuertyManiac. BSNL people are a bunch of dumb people as far as technical knowhow is concerned. I have been asking this only to them so many times. Now I have got the answer.

Thanks again for your help!

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 27, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Oh well.
> 
> Type II means you get a router-modem with ONE ETHERNET and Wi-Fi


sure..TYPE II does not have USB, i once got that hauwai wifi router, which had wifi,lan,USB.


@amitskale
if BSNL is not giving you products which they should, then you can look  into market


----------



## Renny (Jan 27, 2008)

Guys I too am gonna get a BSNL broadband connection,

1. So its better to go for the Huawei Modem which has all USB, WiFi, LAN(Is LAN Ethernet?)

2. And suppose I myself buy a Router what charges will be cut?
Cause in the present scheme BSNL are'nt taking any installation or deposit charges.

3. Is it possible to have Dynamic IP at all in BSNL broadband?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 27, 2008)

~Rahul~ - 1. USB is not that important nor recommended unless you don't have an Ethernet (Yes, LAN is another word you may use for it) port. But if it comes along, fine. Wi-Fi is Wireless as you may know and is optional, for you to decide if you wanna use it or not.

2. The price mentioned at the tarrif page alone shall be charged. Its 1200 or 1800 depending on odd type (Type - I and III) or even type (Type - II and IV). See more at this page: *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#modemtype

3. BSNL Broadband IPs are all dynamic for Home users. You can't have a static IP.


----------



## Renny (Jan 27, 2008)

Thnx QwertyManiac for resolving those doubts.


----------



## amitskale (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok. 

Can somebody suggest a good modem (brand and model number) that could be purchased from market? Also what is the market price of the same?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2008)

there are many, it depends on what you want, like plain vanilla types as with a 1 ethernet connection + 1 usb.

then are are some with 4 ethernet + 1 wifi
and 1wifi+usb+ethernet
there can be lots of permutations & combinations of these.
the range starts from 1400/-.
So check out your local market


----------

